# dad and son looking for land to lease around middle ga area



## ehunter70 (Apr 20, 2011)

me and my dad are non drinkers and non smokers looking  for around 100-200 ac to hunt deer for a reasonable price will share meat if you whant we only shoot one or two a year we dont take anymore than we can eat hope to here from someone thanks,


----------



## servicetech88 (Jun 1, 2011)

We have a 500 acre club 2 miles from Talbotton, Ga that has 4-5 openings. If we get the slots filled, the dues will be $400. Please call David for more details 1-678-925-9303 or call Chance 1-706-617-4272 if no answer from David.


----------



## joedublin (Jul 15, 2011)

525 acre QDM club in Whigham (Grady county).No drugs,no drunks,deer and turkeys, NO HOGS!...white oaks, 2 creeks,4 planted fields.We've had the lease for going on 12 years. $585 per year...good roads,locked gates...just signed new 3 year lease. Contact     jlong49@cox.net     or cell phone    352-812-7081


----------



## tyler1 (Jul 15, 2011)

See the following link and give Cam a call.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=630361


----------



## j_seph (Jul 15, 2011)

google plumcreek hunting lease, they have several pieces of land up for lease.


----------



## Tom Bell (Aug 3, 2011)

I have tracts for lease in Washington, Hancock, Wilkinson and Glascock Counties.  Call Tom Bell - 478-232-8721


----------



## mikedurham (Aug 10, 2011)

Greene / Taliaferro  200 acres  240 acres ...
   14 yr qdm 
  abundant deer hog  turkey   mature woods  

mike
706-318-1770


----------



## Scott Smith (Aug 21, 2011)

*if your still looking...*

" Lead and Feather"  hunting club: 360 acres, well estblished club on the same piece of propery for over 30 years, borders Cedar Creek WMA, established foodplots, creek, campground, family friendly. We are looking for one new member. We will accept father and son or husband and wife combination. Great club! $600 Please call Scott at 678 458-5517. I would prefer to communicate over the phone, because I don't spend much time on forum.


----------



## church (Sep 5, 2011)

new club in monroe country off of hwy 74 and lindsey rd,its 653 acrea at 10.00 dollars an acrea.hardwood and pines with a gas line runs through the property.we need 13 mmbers at 505.00 or 10 members at 655.00.we have a camp site no power sign in board for safety reason.call me at  478-394-8817---terry


----------

